# Brooke UDX



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been lax in continuing out updates along the journey to our UDX. Well yesterday we finished that up and at my Obedience club's trial in front of lots of friends. She was still not her old self in utility but did qualify. Then she was better in open and qualified there also. This was her 10th leg and completed her UDX title. So Team Brooke will take a little hiatus from the competition rings to work on some of the silly things before continuing on with her career.
Along the way the past year we had many ups and downs. We had actually planned to take off this summer and have a litter but it was not meant to be. A few weeks ago we had a microcosm of the journey. She managed to get her 9th UDX leg, High Combined and her Utility B win at the Cuyahoga Valley GRC Specialty. But her performance was less than stellar. 
Below are two photos. First one is from the CVGRC & GPGRC Specialties. The other from yesterday with her "New Title" medallion.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Plus and HC! Awesome. Such hard work.

Hope you have a wonderful summer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome Hank!! Hugest congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hugest Congratulations


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on Brooke's UDX and HC! You both have worked so hard.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats! And she still manages to look beautiful as well!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very big congratulations to you and Brooke! Love the pictures especially the one of the back of the vehicle with all the ribbons displayed and the wine glass and container of "whine".


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I love the pictures, she is a very pretty girl!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's fantastic!! Congratulations


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very big congratulations to you both, Brooke is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow!
Congrats to you both.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Brooke! Glad she is getting back to her old self..
Awesome job!


----------

